# Exporting hierarchical keywords



## bs1925 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi

is there any way to export a list including ie filename and the hierarchical keywords of the selected images?

GeneralIy I use LR/Transporter (for importing and exporting) or ListView for exporting - but non of these extensions exports hierarchical keywords - only somehow flat and sorted alphabetically.

When writing metadata to xmp files there is a structure called "hierarchicalSubject" -
it includes the specific keywords seperated by "|". But that's only possible for master images, not for virtual copies.

thx
Bernd


----------



## bs1925 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi

I found a work around - it's a little bid complicated, but it works!

I export the images with "write keywords as Lightroom hierarchy" - very small JPGs with low quality
using exiftool with "-T -xmp-lr:HierarchicalSubject" on the exported images, generates a list including the keyword hierarchy

in an editor I can replace "," and "|" with ";" and " > " - additionally all extensions must me deleted (using a macro makes this step very easy)

this file can than be imported with LR/Transporter to LR again and generates/synchronize hierarchical keywords for each image perfectly
why?

to synchronize keywords of master and (many) virtual copies in the same catalog

to synchronize keywords of images accross two catalogs
normally I use two catalags - one for everything analog (35k scanned slides) and one for everything digital (100k images) - sometimes I need to generate a new one (based on exports of these two) and work on that one including optimizing keywords.

hope this helps
regards
Bernd

PS: any other - less complicated - solution would be appreciated


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice workaround Bernd, thanks for sharing.


----------

